# Circuit Breaker?



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi all. My girlfriend has a 97 Altima. She comes home and says, "my car is clicking". I go check it out. It's one of the circuit breakers behind the fuse panel behind the driver side kick panel. It seems to arbitarily go into a state where it trips, resets, trips, resets, etc....

I think it may be a problem with the factory keyless entry/alarm. I think it may be shorting out somewhere because every now and then it stops working. 

My question is, does anyone know what other circuits get juice from those breakers? So far I know the windows, roof and door locks, b ut am I missing something? This weekend I'm just gonna test each circuit until I find a screwy one...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You should be able to put your finger on the breaker and feel it click over to find the bad one...


----------



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

Ruben said:


> You should be able to put your finger on the breaker and feel it click over to find the bad one...


Thanks. I found it, but do these go bad often? It clicks on and off constantly some times (I assume it's coming right off the battery, so is always hot) and sometimes it acts normally. Should I just go to a dealer and get a new one, or should I try and figure out if something is tripping it? I'd hate to spend a whole day trying to locate a faulty circuit only to find out it was the breaker then whole time....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You could have a short causing to to flip.... but are you having any other problems? Do you know what it controls? 

I don't have a diagram, but if you can describe where it is, maybe somebody here does.


----------

